# 10 Members Looking to lease.



## BassHunter25 (Nov 28, 2010)

We have had the same ten guys hunting a QDM lease for the past 6 years.  We are losing the property to development.  We are looking for something new within two hours of Savannah for 2011.  We would be willing to put down some money asap.  

We hope to find something long term and practice QDM.  Please let me know what you have.  

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## BassHunter25 (Dec 13, 2010)

Have seen some nice places, wanna get plenty of options.  We wanna try to look at everything before we make any decisions.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Dec 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jan 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 14, 2011)

you guys just give me a call i have 1629 acres in emanuel cty on the ogeechee river with plenty of deer,hogs ,turkey,small game and fishing in the river we have access so call jason @478-494-2275


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jan 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BassHunter25 (Feb 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## duke13 (Feb 10, 2011)

here's an established lease in Jones county. Been in existance for 40 years    PM me for a phone number
or check our facebook page at circle s hunting club

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601611


----------

